# Stephen Ray (www.catholic-convert.com)



## Mayflower (Sep 16, 2005)

I was pretty shock to see this website by Stephen Ray, who was a protestand before but converted to being a catholic.
He has alot of knowledge of the evangelical/reformed faith, and interacts and goes against the books of William Webster, James White.

http://www.catholic-convert.com/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=1


----------



## rgrove (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, looking at his 50 questions that are supposed to stump "Bible Believers", he doesn't seem to be very well informed about Protestantism to me. 

And interestingly he violates Catholic teaching here as well. He asks where the Bible states that Revelation ended after the last apostle. Obviously he's trying to say that the Pope can still recieve it, but that's not the RCC position. So perhaps he doesn't understand the RCC? 

"_Where does the Bible . . .

. . . say God created the world/universe out of nothing? 

. . . say salvation is attainable through faith alone?

. . . tell us how we know that the revelation of Jesus Christ ended with the death of the last Apostle?
. . . provide a list of the canonical books of the Old Testament?

. . . provide a list of the canonical books of the New Testament?

. . . explain the doctrine of the Trinity, or even use the word "œTrinity"?

. . . tell us the name of the "œbeloved disciple"?

. . . inform us of the names of the authors of the Gospel of Matthew, Mark, Luke, or John?

. . . who wrote the Book of Acts?

. . . tell us the Holy Spirit is one of the three Persons of the Trinity?

. . . .tell us Jesus Christ was both fully God and fully man from the moment of conception (e.g. how do we know His Divinity wasn't infused later in His life?) and/or tells us Jesus Christ is One Person with two complete natures, 
human and Divine and not some other combination of the two natures (i.e., one or both being less than complete)?_"


----------

